# A sick pigeon



## Black Cat Luna (Aug 22, 2019)

Yesterday evening a sick pigeon flew to our balcony. I believe it’s foot and wing are injured as it seems to limp and can’t flap its wings properly and fly. It was also finding it hard to swallow. We dipped bread in water and left them out for it. (It didn’t fly away like the normal reaction of a pigeon) It ate all the bread that it wanted to then sat near the balcony window were a sheet was hanging to shield itself from the wind. After a little bit more research I left the pigeon some uncooked bulgur and rice and cute up lettuce for it along with a plate of water. I know the best choice would be to give it birdseeds but I don’t have that. Is there anything around the home that I can feed to the pigeon. I’ve read things such as bananas but I’m not 100 percent sure as some sites say that’s not true.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Do you have a local wildlife rescue that you could take it to? If you don't have anything specific to feed a bird, that's your best bet.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you looked for an ID ring on it's leg ? I ask this because we have a lot of owned pigeons round our way, they are regular visitors n our garden.


----------



## Black Cat Luna (Aug 22, 2019)

SusieRainbow said:


> Have you looked for an ID ring on it's leg ? I ask this because we have a lot of owned pigeons round our way, they are regular visitors n our garden.


no ID on its leg. It's just a city bird.


----------



## Black Cat Luna (Aug 22, 2019)

MilleD said:


> Do you have a local wildlife rescue that you could take it to? If you don't have anything specific to feed a bird, that's your best bet.


no wildlife rescue nearby. It actually flew away this morning. But it just came back again. I put out more lettuce, water, bread, bulgur and rice.


----------



## Frogs Breath (Sep 1, 2020)

You hadn't uploaded a video or photo, or described the injury, so that will have limited answers. Had you put which city you were in, someone here might have piped up. 
If you google pigeon food, you would have had many answers. Any supermarket (Tesco, Sainsbury, etc) sells pine nuts, wholegrain seeded bread, packets of sunflower seed, granola-type cereals, chopped-up cheerios lightly soaked in water (milk is toxic to most animals), oats, even unroasted, unsalted chopped up peanuts, you can also try chop-up cooked egg, then you could soak lentils, pearl barley, or feed fresh (not tinned) garden peas, maize (ie uncooked popcorn), brown rice is ok, .you could also put a small pinch of salt and sugar in the water as an electrolyte. 
Lettuce is a strange choice, it is likely to give it diarrhoea, it is 99pct water,good for a rabbit, but I doubt a feral pigeon would know what it is or think it worth eating. 
You should always be clear that it is injured in the first place, and not guess, as they are fragile and you can do a lot of damage. 
If it is not injured, it should not be touched or harassed. Young pigeons go through quite a lot of stress during the weaning phase. You can provide a open-face shelter (eg sturdy wooden box on its side). If it is flying away, it sounds positive.
If it is injured, it needs professional medical attention sooner rather than later. Cats have very potent bacteria and even a small wound can result in a slow, agonising death. 
The RSPCA is a national charity, then there are wildlife rescuers in each county, in fact, there are usually pigeon rescuers in most cities, and any vet should (and is obliged) to help, although the latter are very variable in quality of care and knowledge when it comes to wildlife.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, hang on a minute.

The OP has tried her/his best to help an injured bird.

To their credit they have come here for advice.

I don't believe there is any need for the lecture.


----------



## Frogs Breath (Sep 1, 2020)

Dear Rafa....The only person giving the lecture, and not helping, is you.....


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

If it has flown and come back then it has, possibly, recovered from its ordeal, so well done on using your limited resources to help it
It will return as long as you put food out, pigeons are not daft and quickly learn where a meal is guaranteed. If you don't want to encourage it, don't out food out, it will soon go elsewhere
RSPCA and vet will rarely help feral pigeons, other than pts, as they are considered vermin, so, other than finding a wildlife rehabber, which youve already explained, youve done the best you could in the circumstances, let him rest, recover, and, feed, and given him the best chance to go on with its life
Well done


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Rafa said:


> Oh, hang on a minute.
> 
> The OP has tried her/his best to help an injured bird.
> 
> ...


@Frogs Breath. Your knowledge regarding pigeons is quite remarkable.

As are your manners....


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you @Black Cat Luna for your kindness in caring for the pigeon. It does sound like she's recovered from her ordeal, and you may have found a little friend who knows a friendly face who will feed her. They aren't daft birds.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Frogs Breath said:


> Do contribute positively in future.


Your future here is in doubt.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

OP hasn't been online since posting, so closing this now. If they reappear , perhaps for an update, I'll happily reopen it.

@Frogs Breath , please be civil. If you can't be civil, don't post.


----------

